# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Паломничество на Картику во Вриндаван 2012

## Vishnu-bhakta

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Получила по рассылке письмо о предстоящем паломничестве во Вриндаван-дхамму:
"Паломничество на Картику во Вриндаван

с ЕС Бхакти Ананта Кришной Госвами



  Харе Кришна! Мы начинаем набор в группу паломничества на поездку на Картику во Вриндаван. Нас ожидает насыщенная программа посещения Святых Мест с Его Святейшеством Бхакти Ананта Кришна Госвами Махараджем. Мы намеренно едем только во Вриндаван, чтобы полностью погрузится в настроение этого удивительного святого места. Так как количество дней позволяет, то мы постараемся сделать это с большей концентрацией на воспевании и медитацией на лилы Кришны и Его преданных.



В программе:

Парикрамы по Вриндавану - 3-4 дня

 Говардхан - 2 дня

 Радха-кунда и Шьяма-кунда - 1 день

 а также

 Варшана

 Нанда-грам

 Гокула

 Вринда-кунда

 Теркадамба

 Равал

 Матхура

 Парикрама вокруг Вриндавана

 Поездка в Джайапур

 На несколько дней мы планируем присоединится к Враджа-мандала-парикраме

 Нектарные вечерние программы

 Ночное бдение в Экадаши

 и др.



Даты паломничества:с 29 октября по 20 ноября (предварительные, могут немного измениться)

Стоимость паломничества: 35000 рублей

 Сбор предварительных заявок до 15 июня 2012 года"

Сразу возникли некоторые вопросы:

1) Я первый раз собираюсь в Индию. Стоит ли мне вообще думать об этой поездке или это "для продвинутых", как например, паломничество в Джаганнатха-Пури на Ратха-ятру?
2) Оплатить надо сразу или есть время до поездки?
3) Что входит в стоимость(35 тыс)-билеты, проживание, страховка и.т.д.? Сколько еще денег посоветуете взять с собой(минимум)?
4) Можно ли записавшись предварительно, впоследствии отказаться от поездки в силу особых обстоятельств (например, болезнь
или семейные обстоятельства)?
5) Какие необходимо собрать документы-кроме загранпаспорта?
Заранее благодарю за информацию.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Сразу возникли некоторые вопросы:
> 
> 1) Я первый раз собираюсь в Индию. Стоит ли мне вообще думать об этой поездке или это "для продвинутых", как например, паломничество в Джаганнатха-Пури на Ратха-ятру?
> 2) Оплатить надо сразу или есть время до поездки?
> 3) Что входит в стоимость(35 тыс)-билеты, проживание, страховка и.т.д.? Сколько еще денег посоветуете взять с собой(минимум)?
> 4) Можно ли записавшись предварительно, впоследствии отказаться от поездки в силу особых обстоятельств (например, болезнь
> или семейные обстоятельства)?
> 5) Какие необходимо собрать документы-кроме загранпаспорта?
> Заранее благодарю за информацию.


1) С Бхакти Ананта Кришной Госвами можно ехать любому человеку. Забота и внимание будут на должном уровне.
Вопросы с 2 по 5 лучше задать организаторам поездки.

----------


## Ольга Ч.

Простите, а как можно подписаться на такую рассылку?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Простите, а как можно подписаться на такую рассылку?


http://vioms.ru/

----------


## Ирина Липа

Хочу поехать!

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Пару дней назад увидела это объявление и попыталась связаться с м.Нила Радхикой чей телефон указан там, но она не отвечает на телефон, e-mail ее не указан. помогите пожалуйста связаться с ней или с кемто кто отвечает за это. я еду в Дхаму первый раз и мне очень важно присоединиться к какой-нибудь группе. а срок предварительной заявки истекает завтра. заранее благодарна.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Пару дней назад увидела это объявление и попыталась связаться с м.Нила Радхикой чей телефон указан там, но она не отвечает на телефон, e-mail ее не указан. помогите пожалуйста связаться с ней или с кемто кто отвечает за это. я еду в Дхаму первый раз и мне очень важно присоединиться к какой-нибудь группе. а срок предварительной заявки истекает завтра. заранее благодарна.


Попробуйте связаться с кем-то из Москвы, может, с самим Бхакти Ананта Кришной Госвами.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

спасибо. у меня есть только его контакт на фэйсбуке. он там бывает? или есть еще какие-то контакты? я из Украины поэтому мне проблематично звонить на телефон.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

У меня только телефон Бхакти Ананта Кришны Госвами есть, действующего адреса нет.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

хорошо. спасибо за помощь! воспользуюсь тем что есть и положусь на Кришну.

----------


## Ирина Липа

Хари-канта д.д, Харе Кришна! я узвала все на счет этой поездки. Там серьезные требования к тем, кто хочет поехать. И режим оч насыщенный я бы сказала. Подъемы в 4 утра и весь день по святым местам. Я Вам в личку напишу адрес кому можно написать

----------


## alexey k

Харе Кришна!Очень хочу посетить Вриндаван.Подскажите пожалуйста,как присоединиться к группе паломников,я из Кемерова.

----------


## Ирина Липа

Харе Кришна! На сколько я знаю набор законен. Попробуйте написать на адрес yaroslavl@cis.pamho.net

----------


## alexey k

Спасибо за ответ.А набор закончен предварительный,впереди ещё масса времени.Удачи.

----------


## Mahabuddhi das

"Дорогие преданные, приглашаем Вас принять участие в парикраме под духовным руководством Е.С. Бхакти Чайтанья Свами в благоприятный период месяца картика.
Мы посетим Джаганнатха Пури с 28.10 по 3.11, Маяпур с 4.11 по 16.11 и Вриндаван с 17.11 по 1.12
Мы позаботимся: 1. О проживание во всех 3 дхамах, 35 дней в комфортных номерах 
2. О питании, завтрак и обед
3. О переездах поездами Дели-Пури, Пури- Калькутта, Калькутта- Матхура
4. О переездах автобусами из аэропорта Дели, до вокзала в Дели, до отеля в Пури, до вокзала в Пури, до Маяпура, до Калькутты, до Вриндавана, до аэропорта
5. О визе, но расходы по пересылке документов оплачиваются отдельно
6. О билете до Дели и обратно. Сейчас он стоит 19000, но мы узнали, что если поедет достаточное количество преданных, то цена авиабилетов упадет до 16000, а то и ниже, соответственно общая стоимость уменьшиться на эту же сумму
Общая стоимость по всем пунктам 41.000 
Так как точное расписание парикрам еще не составлено, то об их стоимости мы будем сообщать на месте, но это не большая сумма
Если у Вас нет возможности поехать на весь месяц, то мы можем организовать для Вас поездку в удобное для Вас время, в соответствии с расписанием 
ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, заявите о своем желании поехать, как можно раньше, чтобы мы могли все спланировать наилучшим образом, по одному из этих адресов:
Махапрабху Крипа д dedyokin@mail.ru
Гауранги дд gaurangi@yandex.ru
Мадхурья мукхи дд madhuryamukhi@mail.ru"

----------

